# Does a vamp count as a fursona?



## Midnavi_Knave (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Here's a question I've been thinking over for a bit. 

Does a vampire count as a fursona? 

I have had a few wonderful rp's with some furry friends of mine, in which I was a vampire and my friend was a lycanthrope (werewolf). Now I know a lycan in feral form is definitely considered a furry, but what about a vamp? Vampires have no fur, but they manage to pair so well with lycans (at least in my experience)

I have a whole bad ass character mapped out in my head at this point and I want to make a ref sheet.
I'm just wondering if a vampire is even an applicable, acceptable character in the furry community.  

I want to open this up to you guys and get your feedback on this.


----------



## Sforzie (Apr 18, 2016)

I would say no, unless it was like an anthropomorphic animal who happened to be a vampire. Like, an anthropomorphic goose who subsisted off of blood and couldn't go out in the sunlight.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 18, 2016)

If it's more bat than human I'd say yes. Or even a vampire bat. I think that'd be cute.


----------



## xofrats (Apr 18, 2016)

I voted maybe. If the vampire is just a pale guy with sharp teeth, then no. He's not a furry.
But if the vampire is part of Nosferatu and have major bat features, that could be furry.


----------



## Midnavi_Knave (Apr 18, 2016)

xofrats said:


> I voted maybe. If the vampire is just a pale guy with sharp teeth, then no. He's not a furry.
> But if the vampire is part of Nosferatu and have major bat features, that could be furry.



He does have fangs, not wings, but he can transform into a bat.


----------



## Sforzie (Apr 18, 2016)

Midnavi_Knave said:


> He does have fangs, not wings, but he can transform into a bat.


That's just shapeshifting. He's not an anthro bat, he's a guy who can turn into a bat. (I wouldn't really consider traditional werewolves/lycanthropes to be 'furry' either, since it's just humans shapeshifting on a temporary basis.)


----------



## Midnavi_Knave (Apr 18, 2016)

Sforzie said:


> That's just shapeshifting. He's not an anthro bat, he's a guy who can turn into a bat. (I wouldn't really consider traditional werewolves/lycanthropes to be 'furry' either, since it's just humans shapeshifting on a temporary basis.)



I do see your point and I tend to agree, but I  really love this character.

Do you suppose it's safe to use him as a secondary/backup character for those of my friends who don't mind rp'ing with a vamp?
(I role play a lot and I have multiple characters)


----------



## Sforzie (Apr 18, 2016)

Midnavi_Knave said:


> I do see your point and I tend to agree, but I  really love this character.
> 
> Do you suppose it's safe to use him as a secondary/backup character for those of my friends who don't mind rp'ing with a vamp?
> (I role play a lot and I have multiple characters)


If you love your character, then play your character. There's no rule that every character you make HAS to be a furry just because you're in the fandom. If you're worried about him being shunned in a furry RP, then maybe you could give your vampire a fursona? Or, as you suggested, just keep him for RPing with certain people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2016)

No...


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 18, 2016)

If the character has no characteristics of an animal/animal-type species, then it is not a furry.

Don't let it stop you from doing whatever, there's no rules; but it's simply not a _*fur*_sona.


----------



## TwistTail (Apr 19, 2016)

I usually think of vampires as a condition of being rather than a species.  You can be a human who happens to be a vampire or you could be a fox that happens to be a vampire.  The latter is a furry to me but the former is not.

But I agree that you should play what you like, regardless if they're a furry or not.

Incidentally, I consider lycanthropy to be a state of being as well.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

na, because that's pretty much the same thing as saying an lifeless zombie can be an fursona. now if it where an anthro animal that is also an vamp where talking about yes i see those all the time.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 19, 2016)

If you are thinking along the lines of the classic Dracula depiction of a vampire (or god forbid, the Twilight depiction), then no, I wouldn't consider a vampire a fursona. There really isn't anything significantly animal about those depictions, with the exception of fangs, and generally I see furries as blending human and animal traits. Catgirls are the furthest away from traditional furry that I would still somewhat consider as being covered by the furry banner. 

Now, on the other hand, if you went the rout of, say, Man-Bat from Batman, then I would totally consider that a fursona.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 19, 2016)

you know a better question would be, are kemonomimi characters counted as fursonas?


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Apr 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> you know a better question would be, are kemonomimi characters counted as fursonas?


Depends if its just cat ears and tail then they be metahumans(mutations, Inhumans eta...); add furcoat, flexibility/agility, Jaws and feline mannerisms among other things and they could well be furry

As to the OP's question, Twistedtails's anwser by far is the most acurate.


----------



## modfox (Apr 30, 2016)

a fursona can be anything you want


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2016)

When I first saw this, I thought you meant in the sense of a _femme fatal_.

But that could certainly be a component...


----------

